# Der PC ist tot ?  vs Console ?



## amdintel (8. Januar 2011)

ist der PC tot was Games an geht  heute ?

es gibt ja scheinbar nur noch olle Rollen und Online Games , 
ich habe bald so was Gefühl das war es beim PC 
es ist vorbei...  die Zeiten 2000 bis 2007 dann wurde es immer weniger .
(ich rede u.a auch von guten Free Games)

Auto rennen , ich spiele heute immer noch World Racing 2 Spec es hat eine sehr 
gute Steuerung und die Grafik ist für DX9 sehr gut , hatte mal ein paar Neue Games 
ausprobiert das war mehr als ein Reinfall und Trauerspiel

ich überlege daher die Anschaffung einer Console


----------



## retarDeD.aNiMaL (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der PC ist tot ?*

Wieso? Kommen doch jeden Monat tolle Konsolenports raus?!


----------



## amdintel (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der PC ist tot ?*



retarDeD.aNiMaL schrieb:


> Wieso? Kommen doch jeden Monat tolle Konsolenports raus?!



desswegen überlege ich ja " Konsole" kaufen weil PC heute tot ist ?


----------



## Two-Face (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Der PC ist tot ?*

Dann kauf' dir doch 'ne Konsole, wen interessiert das?

Es gab hier schon mal einen Thread wo seitenweise darüber diskutiert wurde, das Thema ist es garantiert nicht wert noch mal ausgegraben zu werden, allerdings werden jetzt wieder genug Typen herkommen und ihre (1000mal gehörte) Thesen unterbreiten.

Beste Präventivmaßnahme: Macht den Thread zu, bevor wieder so ein gekloppe losgeht.


----------



## amdintel (8. Januar 2011)

ist aber ein zu altes Thema heute ist 2011 , hätte ja sein können das sich 2010 und Anfang 2011 was ändert PC Games  ? bei den PC Gamer Magazinen habe ich bald das Gefühl die wissen heute nicht mehr über was sie berichten sollen?

ist also heute doch eine Console vielleicht die besser Wahl ?
als der PC wo nur noch langweilige Rollen Spiele und Online Games kommen ?

app Console: welche ist besser die von Microsoft oder die von Sony ?


----------



## Two-Face (8. Januar 2011)

Oah Mann, und wenn 2012 ist machst du dann nochmal einen neuen auf?
Was hat denn das mit dem Alter zu tun? Da wurde schon genug seitenweise drüber gelabert, das Thema ist so ausgelutscht und ausgetrampelt wie ein alter Teppich.

Also wieso hast du nochmal so einen Thread aufgemacht? Nur wegen deiner Mitteilungsbedürfnis?


----------



## >ExX< (8. Januar 2011)

Es gibt ne Menge Rennspiele, Ballerspiele, Simulationen, und was weiß ich für den Pc.
Außerdem gibts beim Pc wesentlich bessere Grafik, und die Steuerung ist genauer.
Außerdem ist der Pc vielfältiger zu nutzen.
Ich würds mir gut überlegen...........
Vor 2 Jahren hatte ich mir ne XBOX 360 gekauft, und würds nicht nochmal machen


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Januar 2011)

@ amdintel

Beteilige dich doch bitte in dem anderem Fred zu dieser Diskussion!


----------



## Two-Face (9. Januar 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Es gibt ne Menge Rennspiele, Ballerspiele, Simulationen, und was weiß ich für den Pc.
> Außerdem gibts beim Pc wesentlich bessere Grafik, und die Steuerung ist genauer.
> Außerdem ist der Pc vielfältiger zu nutzen.
> Ich würds mir gut überlegen...........
> Vor 2 Jahren hatte ich mir ne XBOX 360 gekauft, und würds nicht nochmal machen


 Daaa, genau das meine ich. Geht dasselbe Gedöns schon wieder los.


----------



## >ExX< (9. Januar 2011)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Daaa, genau das meine ich. Geht dasselbe Gedöns schon wieder los.



Gibs zu, es ist aber so


----------



## Two-Face (9. Januar 2011)

Mir doch egal wie es ist, das was du vorhin gepostet hast wurde schon ungefähr 443.294 mal in anderen Threads gelabert, es geht darum, dass solche Themen aufzuwärmen immer wieder dasselbe Ergebnis erzielt, wenn ein Thema irgendwann völlig druchgekaut ist, kann man es wegschmeißen, dann braucht niemand mehr drüber zu diskutieren. Es wird immer Idioten geben, die das anders/nicht so sehen/oder nicht darüber aufgeklärt sind....


----------



## >ExX< (9. Januar 2011)

ja klar, wenn er aber extra nen Fred aufmacht, dann schreib ich da auch extra was zu


----------



## taks (9. Januar 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> ja klar, wenn er aber extra nen Fred aufmacht, dann schreib ich da auch extra was zu



Dass ich hier was schreibe steht zwar im genauen Gegensatz dazu was ich hier schreiben will, aber wieso antwortet ihr auf seine Frage wenn sowieso klar ist dass er keine Ahnung hat. Bzw. er einfach eine sinnlose Diskussion anzettelt?!....


----------



## Two-Face (9. Januar 2011)

Ich habe auf seine Frage nicht geantwortet, sondern wollte lediglich klarstellen, dass es sinnlos ist, was er betreibt.


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (9. Januar 2011)

amdintel schrieb:


> ist der PC tot was Games an geht  heute ?



Von welcher Konsolen Zeitschrift hast du den das aufgeschnapt ?

Jedes Jahr verkünden irgendwelche Konsolen Hersteller das der PC am ende ist, aber schon seit 10 Jahren  
Was sagt uns das - gar nichts ! den das ist alles nur ein Marketingkrieg der schon seit geraumer zeit herrscht.
Wer solche Lügen von den Konsolen Herstellern glaubt dort haben die Konsolen-Propagandisten gewonnen.

Wenn du nur mehr auf Konsolen spielen willst, na bitte  aber uns damit langweilen immer wieder den selben Spruch zu lesen das der PC am ende ist nervt schon gewaltig.

Was im übrigen ein Schwachsinn ist !


----------



## >ExX< (9. Januar 2011)

Mir persönlich ist es relativ egal ob dabei nen Fanboy Krieg, dumme Diskusionen oder sonst was dabei entsteht 
Er hat ne Frage gestellt, und ich hab ihm ne Antwort gegeben, manche Sachen muss man eben auch mal nüchtern betrachten


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Januar 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> @ amdintel
> 
> Beteilige dich doch bitte in dem anderem Fred zu dieser Diskussion!


Bitte nicht. 

@amdintel
Kauf dir eine PS3.


----------



## >ExX< (9. Januar 2011)

Nintendo GameCube soll auch gut sein


----------



## UltraGraniat (9. Januar 2011)

Ach Leute, wen ich schon sowas lese wie: ist der PC tot?? "

Allein weil DEutschland Computer-Land ist sollte man das nicht sagen, es sei denn man will gelfamed werden 

Die besten Spiele kommen auf mehreren Plattformen.

Wie z.B Assassinse Creed - jeder Teil ist für Konsolen wie auch für den PC zu haben (AC 3 wird noch bald folgen).

An sich ist Gaming auf dem PC besser, weil ein  PC mit der aktuellen Technik mitziehen kann und nicht alle 3-4 Jahre ne neue Version bekommt die nach dem 1 Jahr wieder hinfällig ist.

Ausserdem wie es schon angemerkt wurde:
Falscher Bereich für da sThema :3

Desweiteren: Leute entspannt euch mal xD
Wie ihr euch wegen nem Fred anzickt, wir sollten den Threadersteller eher mal belehren als ihn niedermachen zumachen.


----------



## amdintel (9. Januar 2011)

meinst du ich finde das schön , würde auch lieber auf dem PC zocken und mir das Geld für eine Konsole sparen , ich habe leider feststellen müßen, 

das die meisten guten Ganes für den PC so:
1999,2000.2001,2002,3003,2004,2005, dann ging es langsam bergab 

nur mal so als Beispiel ...

sagt dir  Wing Commander     oder World Racing 2 Spec,  oder Aquanox oder www.x3-reunion was ?

hier habe ich ab und zu auch mal gesucht , ich mußte dabei feststellen dass das ein oder andere Neue Game absoluter Müll war oder überhaupt nicht ging unter Windows 7, leider ist es sooo?

ich kann mir ja nun irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass das bis zu meiner Rente  mit den derzeitigen PC Games so weiter gegen soll ? und darüber hinaus  möchte ich noch weiter zocken.


PS ich bin *sehr unzufrieden* was in der letzten Zeit an PC Games raus gekommen ist und kaufe nix  nix mehr , Konsole 2011? wohl ?


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (9. Januar 2011)

Diskutieren bringt wenig, du musst für dich entscheiden ob du umsatteln willst oder beim PC bleibst. Hat alles Vor- und Nachteile.
Wenn du deinen PC für kommende Spiele aufrüsten musst, würde sich ne Konsole warscheinlich aus deiner Sicht rentieren. 

Kannst alle aktuellen und kommenden Spiele die nächsten Jahre zocken, ohne dir über weitere Hardwarekosten Gedanken machen zu müssen.
Über Spiele die für ne Plattform kommen oder Nicht brauchst DU dir keine Gedanken machen, das ist der Teil an dem DU nichts ändern kannst.

Also machs, oder lass es


----------



## Insecure (9. Januar 2011)

Gehe in ein Forum wo es nur um Konsolen geht stelle dann deine Frage nochmal und du wirst die Antwort bekommen die du hören willst.


----------



## amdintel (9. Januar 2011)

das ein oder andere  Neue Game 2010 war schon dabei Konsole , 
leider nicht für den PC wo man heute scheinbar nur noch Rollen und Online Games kennt   falls es schon mal aufgefallen ist, bei den PC Gamer Magazinen da war früher nur PC Sachen drauf. heute ist über die Hälfte voll  mit Konsolen Games , das bestätigt immer wieder meine These PC ist tot  , karr sind die Hersteller schult nur was nutzt mir das heute ?


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Januar 2011)

Aber es gab auch Spiele nur für den PC, wie Star Craft II.  Deine These ist Müll!


----------



## amdintel (9. Januar 2011)

wie du richtig festgestellt hast *"es gab"*kuck mal heute ist ein Trauer Spiel
vom   Spaß Faktor sind die älteren PC Games einfach besser,
bei der Massen Verbreitung von PCs heute eigentlich sehr  seltsam  das heute nix mehr kommt ?

das sehr gute  Free Game
 "TheBabylonProject" wurde auch eingestellt .

kann mir ma wer verraten warum eigentlich ?



genau das mit Silent Hunter 4 wo die 3 wesentlich besser ist und komplett in Deutsch,
ich habe nur 3 auf dem PC und die 4 wieder de.installiert weil die 100% Müll ist die 4.
ständiges Piff paff puff ohne das ein Beschluß stattfindet was richtig nervte , ich habe mich 
geärgert  das ich für das Game überhaupt Geld ausgegeben hatte


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Januar 2011)

Ähm das Game Star Craft II kam 2010 raus und so alt ist das Jahr 2011 noch nicht. 

Silent Hunter 4 ist auch in deutsch, es gibt sogar ein Addon für ne deutsche Kampagne im Indischen Ozean, wenn es dir da um die deutschen U-Boote geht. Kauf dir doch SH 5, da gehts wieder als deutscher Kaptain in See, nur das ist zwar graphisch besser als SH 3, aber mal wieder recht bugig geproggt.


----------



## amdintel (9. Januar 2011)

das Game mag ja gut sein aber nur ein Spiel pro Jahr , früher also 2000 bis 2006 kamen pro Jahr ca. 20 PC Games raus.

 SH 5 nein Danke wegen Online Wahn zwang mein Gamer PC hat keine ständige Internet Verbindung das geht hier nicht weil kein DSL gibt , das interessiert natürlich den Hersteller Übel Soft nicht, daher Kauf ich so was erst gar nicht


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Januar 2011)

Stimmt hast Recht an dein "gutes" I-net hab ich nicht mehr gedacht. 

Aber das es nur ein Game für den PC gab im Jahr 2010 oder davor, ist doch ein großes Stück untertrieben. Hast du auch schon mal darüber nachgedacht, das es in letzter Zeit viele Spieleschmiedenübernahmen gab und da wurden dann auch einige gute Spiele einfach ins Blaupausennirvana geschickt, selbst wenn diese schon die 80%-fertig Stufe erreicht haben.

Ja mit dem Onlinezwang geb ich dir wiederrum Recht das mißfällt mir auch, aber bei einer 16k-Leitung interessiert mich das wenig, wenn ich das Game haben will kaufe ich es auch (wär ja fatal da ich ja schon alle Teile von SH habe).


----------



## amdintel (9. Januar 2011)

ich hab darüber nachgedacht in dem ich mir öfters PC Gamer Magazine die ich nicht gekauft habe an gekuckt habe , da wird nur noch von  PC Rollen und Online Games berichtet und diese sind auch nur auf den bei liegenden DVD zu finden , 
so TV Sendungen wie GIGA.de > Giga.Games gibt es ja auch nicht mehr (anderes Thema von  Anfang 2009) und natürlich wird man heute durch die Magazin nur noch sehr einseitig informiert  , daher Kauf ich keins mehr  und spare richtig Geld


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. Januar 2011)

Hm ich kaufe mir gar keine Print, weder unsere noch irgendeine andere! 

Das GIGA eingegangen ist war doch kein Wunder, wer bindet sich den an (damals noch) Premiere?
Das Premiere/Sky sich jetzt nur noch auf die normalen Sender fixiert ist auch kein Wunder … e-Sport ist in unserem Lande, oder auch Europa einfach noch zu klein. Geh mal nach Taiwan, Japan oder Südkorea, da gibts mittlerweile 18 jährige Dollar-Millionäre die das nur durch spielen von einem Game (Starcraft) erreicht haben. Somit ein ganz normaler Sparvorgang damals.


----------



## Insecure (9. Januar 2011)

Also deine These ist erstmal falsch formuliert. Richtig müsste sie heißen der PC als Spieleplattform ist Tot. Denn Computer als solches wird es immer geben auf ihm wird ja nicht nur gespielt. Aber selbst wenn du die These so stellen würdest wie ich oben geschrieben habe ist die These einfach falsch. Das beste Beispiel ist Steam einfach eine super Plattform die immer größer wird von Jahr zu Jahr also genau das gegenteil von dem Unsinn den du hier schreibst. Das es immer mehr Konsolen Spieler gibt stimmt die meisten von denen haben auch ein PC. 5 meiner Freunde haben eine Xbox 360 und einen PC und Spielen mit beiden zu gleichen teilen. Konsole Fifa und so und auf dem PC Shooter und Strategie Spiele.


----------

